# Advice on hypnotherapy/Mikes CDs



## 18255 (Mar 28, 2005)

Just been back to my GP for some help. I told him that I know that 80% of my IBS D is anxiety, could he help me. He said to keep taking Immodium when necessary and also recommended hypnotherapy (not available on NHS) or psychotherapy, which could take 8 or 9 months just to get an appointment Now I feel kind of dumped and *don't know where to start*, thinking of Mikes CDs as this hopefully would be a cheaper option that seeing hypnotherapist face to face. Any thoughts.Trying out calcium at the moment, seems to be helping, also thinking of buying Acacia from Heather, is this worthwhile?Looking forward to any input, thanks.PS Are hypnotherapy sessions expensive (UK), and how many does it take before any difference can be felt?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Mrs. Nookie - (Cute name







Mike's IBS Audio Program 100 costs Â£65 UKP including shipping and handling. This is very cost effective as you mention, over seeing a therapist in person.Mike is in Cheshire and has worked with thousands of IBS patients and his program has been sent to 33 countries. Everyone is different so you can't really compare yourself to others' progress, only to your own, but that being said, some folks see improvement after the completion of the 100 day program, while others start to feel better within two weeks or so. Much depends upon how severe your symptoms are and how long you have had it.If you have any specific questions regarding Mike's program, let me know - I would be happy to help.As far as the other treatments, if they help you then go for it - sometimes these things work for some and not others, or work for some for awhile, then wear off. But for the anxiety portion of things - breaking that "Oh no, I gotta go" each time you leave the house feeling, the hypno is the best way to go. (No pun intended!







Hope this helps and let me know if you have further questions... All the best.


----------

